# Free form freestyle combination flurries timing techique



## James Diep (Dec 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T49E1ErFMfg 

this is my free form practice set to show speed and timing and rapid combinations.


----------



## Buka (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2014)

Well it is funny. Because i read freeform and thought is was going to be shadow sparring.

and it really was.


----------

